# PS Seasoning



## negolien (Jun 27, 2022)

Hey All,

As usual freakin facebook ads got me spending my hard earned cash lol. I saw an ad for PS Seasonings and looked good so I figured I would give em a shot.  the ad was for some Asian themed meal. I also like the honey chipotle killer be from kosmos and buttery one from kinder so i got a mix of rubs and 1 sauce Any thoughts?

Shopping cart

Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice






1Prime Time - Buttery Beef RubOriginal / 6.4 oz1$





1Bee Sting - Hot Honey Chipotle BBQ RubOriginal / 6.8 oz1$





1Hot Honey Bee Sting - Chipotle BBQ Sauce1$





1The BBQ General - SPG RubOriginal / 7.1 oz1$





1FREE SAMPLE1





1Big Kahuna - Pineapple Teriyaki RubOriginal / 6.4 oz1$


----------



## sandyut (Jun 27, 2022)

Never heard of them...  15% off from their website


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 27, 2022)

My sister told me the Bee Sting is her new favorite BBQ sauce. Guess I will have to try it and see for myself.


----------



## negolien (Jun 28, 2022)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> My sister told me the Bee Sting is her new favorite BBQ sauce. Guess I will have to try it and see for myself.


Yup kosmos honey chipotle killer bee is my favorite looking forward to seeing how this rates.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 28, 2022)

*I have used PS seasonings a few times.  They are good quality.  They have some good and unique sausage mixes available.  I also love their jerky seasonings.  Buy a few, you won't be disappointed.*

*JC  *


----------



## negolien (Jun 28, 2022)

thanks yeah always nice to try new stuff :<) I know someone posted a Japanese bbq sauce here and i swear to god i love that stuff lol


----------



## Omnivore (Jun 28, 2022)

PS Seasoning Seven Pepper snack stick seasoning is by far the best premade sausage mix I've had. Usually I have to doctor up spice blends to my liking but that one has such a well rounded pepper flavor.


----------



## negolien (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice seems to at least be a known brand


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 28, 2022)

My Pro 100 smoker was made by PS Seasonings, and I've used their sausage mixes and casings for about 15 years now. You can't go wrong with anything they produce, all quality goods. RAY


----------



## negolien (Jul 6, 2022)

I ordered on july 27th and received on July 6th by way of ups ground. Jars are nice glass which I will reuse 100%.  packed pretty good too. Will update when I use some


----------



## negolien (Aug 31, 2022)

So I tried the teriyaki rub and the hot honey bee sting on separate items. The rub went on some thighs and was pretty good. The Sting went on some chicken tenders and was flaming hot lol. i mean flamethrower hot LOL. If you like spicey stuff this is your bbq sauce..


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 31, 2022)

PS seasonings is top shelf stuff. Btw, they make all the Cabelas brand seasoning.

Kosmose  and Kinder are two very much favorite seasoning favorites of ours. High quality stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## negolien (Sep 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> PS seasonings is top shelf stuff. Btw, they make all the Cabelas brand seasoning.
> 
> Kosmose  and Kinder are two very much favorite seasoning favorites of ours. High quality stuff. Enjoy.


Yeah i agree my fav 3 rubs and sauces are kinders, kosmos and PS.. I forgot to mention the prime time buttery rub i tried that too on some pork chops was pretty good. I like the kinders buttery rub a little better but it's not bad


----------

